# Adding to the Public Sex Thread



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

In response to this thread,
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/35749-public-sex-your-spouse-2.html
I wanted to expand it without hijacking.

Where have you had public/risky/exhibition sex?
How did it go?

I'm always looking for new ideas to keep the thrill in our marriage. As I posted before, we have done the following;
Sex in the backyard with the rich lady and "resort boy" theme.
Oral and manual in a theater during the movie.
In the SUV at a crowded rest stop (big SUV and really dark window tint).
A little heavy petting on a hiking trail. There were too many people to go all the way.
On a hotel balcony.

I was thinking of the following;
Manual on the beach if we can get far enough away from people.
On the hiking trail and go all the way.
Her in the bedroom solo and I "just happen to walk by the window".

Any more ideas?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Hotel balcony on our wedding night...lol gave some people a show. Oh well!
I have no more ideas for you...maybe at a theme park :rofl:


----------



## CalifGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

DanF said:


> In response to this thread,
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/35749-public-sex-your-spouse-2.html
> I wanted to expand it without hijacking.
> 
> ...


My wife and I have had public sex at "lifestyle parties" with each other and with others. (In the lifestyle for one year out of our 3.5 year relationship). 

We have also had sex with each other (there's a concept!) at lifestyle parties where we did not find another couple to our liking (at least not that mutually liked us...lol).

We've done the whole blowjob in a movie thing, the blowjob while driving thing, the blowjob while she was trying on wedding gown thing.

The most adventurous sex I had was with an ex who literally gave me a blowjob in a 4 seater plane, inches away from the pilot and co pilot who were totally oblivious to what was going on, yet I was too nervous to climax. The same woman and I on the same trip also sneaked off the trail and got as close as possible to the mighty Victoria Falls in Zimbabwe (Africa)(much bigger than Niagra Falls) and we had sex there with the mist from the waterfall all around us.

Most recently, about a month ago, after my wife had a couple drinks at a wedding, she encouraged me to finger her on the dance floor while we were dancing, only to later freak out about whether anybody saw (it was a family wedding!). :smthumbup:


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Hmm, theme park...

We're not interested in the "lifestyle" lifestyle. (That's swingers, right?)


----------



## Jtaylor33 (Dec 2, 2011)

When I was younger I worked at one of the six flags theme park. Had sex with one of the girls that I was in charge of in one of the ride control rooms and another in a back area of a ride while people walked maybe 40 ft from us. That was back when I wasn't worried.

Also done the movie theater and the car, oral and sex. 

As for the "lifestyle" club. My wife and I have actually done that together. We didn't go to find other other couples just more to see what it was all about. It was completely different than we both expected! The sexual energy there is crazy!!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Jtaylor33 said:


> As for the "lifestyle" club. My wife and I have actually done that together. We didn't go to find other other couples just more to see what it was all about. It was completely different than we both expected! The sexual energy there is crazy!!


Tell me more, please.
If it isn't swinging, it may be something we are interested in...


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Sex on the beach at WaiKiKi, after a sunset dinner cruise!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

- Hood of our car parked by the side of a gravel road (we actually ended up with a permanent dent in the car from that one)
- on a floating dock about 100 feet offshore at a lake at midnight during skinny dipping (my fave)
- in a one man pup tent in a farmers field in the rain
- inside a sleeping bag in the snow at a campsite in the mountains
- several times in the forest on a blanket
- beside a hiking trail on a picnic blanket
- in the public hot tub at a resort in Cuba (after dark)
- behind the bushes outside his cousins wedding reception (it was at a community center)


----------



## Jtaylor33 (Dec 2, 2011)

@ dan- The lifestyle clubs are swinger clubs. That does not mean you have to be with someone other than your partner. We went not knowing what to expect. The place we went to was like a regular bar/dance club it was byob tho! As the drinks started to flow you saw people on the dance floor making out and getting wild. Don't get me wrong people were there defiantly swinging and being with other people but there were also people like us who just enjoyed having a good time but only sexually pleased us. if that makes sense!


----------



## CalifGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

Most people at lifestyle clubs really are respective of others...nothing happens without express permission, even if that is what most everyone is there for...even a guy in the lifestyle would not just go up and start groping a woman he did not know...there is still a pursuit, and, if successful, consent.

And, everyone does not just want to have sex with everyone. There must be an attraction and a chemistry. My DW and I probably went to more lifestyle parties where we did not have sex than we did have sex at, but it was still an electric atmosphere and not knowing what will happen was half the rush as was knowing that we could very likely be having sex with a couple or individual who was a complete stranger just moments before.

We honeymooned at a luxury lifestyle resort called Desire Cancun that actually featured a nude beach and parties day and night. Fun time...not even my wife who doesn't have the fondest memories of the lifestyle can deny that she had a good time on our honeymoon.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I've posted our moments before, so for something different here's what I have witnessed of others: 

A couple going at it on the back of a motorcycle, parked alongside the highway. That looked hot.

When I worked in the health club of a hotel, a couple knew I was locking up and they were getting frisky in the hot tub. They knew I could see them. I tried to give them the benefit of the doubt and allow them time to move on - but ended up having to approach them directly and ask them to leave. And smile, you're on camera!

Another hotel incident, a couple getting hot in the sauna together. They had been told the saunas were separate for men and women. Following a hunch, I checked the women's sauna shortly after and sure enough he'd made his way in there and they were being intimate. I tapped on the door, gave them a quick second, then opened it and said he couldn't be in there as it was women's only. Thankfully they kind of laughed and played innocent and he left.

I'm not suggesting to be intimate in hotel settings lol. The staff have worked long shifts and just want to get home. Don't be selfish with the public sex


----------



## CalifGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

Don't know how I forgot this one but the first time we were ever naughty in public was on a 3+ week holiday to India. We had got engaged just the prior month and were at some World Heritage Site called Chottorgargh? with all kinds of thousand year old monuments. We hired a local guide and he was a younger guy in his early 20s and we hired him partly because he promised he knew how to use my Canon DSLR camera. 

He took us off the beaten path to a deserted 1000 yr old castle and we were the only ones there. Well, this guy turned out to be a real perv and first encouraged us to embrace, then kiss, and finally, encouraged us to "make f*ck." Turned on by each other, the isolated 1000 yr old castle we had to ourselves and the young guy taking photos of us with our own camera, we went for it but half fearful he may run off with the camera I just ended up getting a BJ and giving my then fiancee a facial and he captured it perfectly in XXX quality! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

